# Some awesome movies so far this summer...



## Osiris

I've been out trying to hit up all the latest movies. 

Live Free or Die Hard, now that was awesome! Just tons of crap blowing up, a awesome guy movie.

Last night seen Transformers, OMG was that even cooler! Girls prolly wouldnt think much of it that cars turn into robots lol. But they really pulled this movie off, and made it a huge hit!

The new spiderman movie was awesome as well but these latest two were better IMO.

This weekend be Harry Potter....


----------



## Zoe

Osiris said:


> I've been out trying to hit up all the latest movies.
> 
> Live Free or Die Hard, now that was awesome! Just tons of crap blowing up, a awesome guy movie.
> 
> Last night seen Transformers, OMG was that even cooler! Girls prolly wouldnt think much of it that cars turn into robots lol. But they really pulled this movie off, and made it a huge hit!
> 
> The new spiderman movie was awesome as well but these latest two were better IMO.
> 
> This weekend be Harry Potter....


Live Free or Die Hard? That was junk... I love the BW, but that movie sucked... It was so badly done! At one point there's a wrecked car on fire, but it's just the shell of the car... they didn't even have seats in it or anything Stoopid.

Transformers WAS totally awesome, I loved it! Despire that stupid romantic sub-plot, Transformers totally rocked my socks.

Didn't see Spiderman, but I'm looking forward to seeing Harry Potter! And the Simpsons... omg will that be crazy or what?


----------



## Guest

ratatullie (or however you spell it) was really good as well. i recomend it to every one, espically if you have small kids.

Evan Almighty was really good as well. unless you don't like comedies, go see this.

Fantastic Four, Revenge of the Silver Surfer was a good action movie. i would deff. go see this one again.

i still have to see transformers, harry potter, spiderman, die hard, etc. I have no interest in seeing the simpsons.


----------



## Zoe

Ratatouille was really really good... I enjoyed it (and I don't have any kids). By far the best animated movie of its kind.

I couldn't bring myself to see F4... the first one was possibly THE worst movie I've ever seen.


----------



## Dr_House

I was not a fan of Fantastic Four (either one) at all. I don't think it had a strong point other than the Silver Surfer being a cool character.

I thought Live Free or Die Hard was a great movie. They may have only been setting shells of cars on fire, but I don't really see that as relevant. With Die Hard movies, I expect over the top action that isn't likely to be possible in reality, lots of comedy and not so much plot to get in the way of the previous two things. Live Free or Die Hard was exactly that.

Transformers...ugh...what a disappointment. The special effects were truly remarkable, and there was plenty of action. However, the copious and ridiculous humor was a little too much for me. Huge robots fighting for the fate of the earth, transforming into awesome vehicles, as well as whatever Megatron was, and then dishing out slapstick comedy? It just didn't work for me. I did appreciate the fact that they got the original voice of Optimus Prime, though I wish they would have kept the face shield on all the time, staying more true to the original character. Overall, though, not the best movie. I'm still looking forward to the sequel.

Spiderman 3...another disappointment to me. While we all know comic book plots aren't possible in reality (if you get bit by a radioactive spider, you get radiation poisoning...that's it), but I always want to believe it does. The first two accomplished this very well, but the third installment was just absurd. Add in the high cheese factor in this movie and I think it was a pretty poor attempt at a movie. It seems their following the old Batman movie recipe...two pretty good ones, third one gets lame, and fourth one looks like Walt Disney vomitted neon and makes you wish you'd never seen the movie. I'm dreading the fourth Spiderman.


----------



## Osiris

Zoe said:


> Ratatouille was really really good... I enjoyed it (and I don't have any kids). By far the best animated movie of its kind.
> 
> I couldn't bring myself to see F4... the first one was possibly THE worst movie I've ever seen.


But but the blonde is so hot in that movie


----------



## Zoe

She was hotter when she wasn't a blond  Now, swap her for Angelina, and I'll watch it!



> Transformers...ugh...what a disappointment. The special effects were truly remarkable, and there was plenty of action. However, the copious and ridiculous humor was a little too much for me. Huge robots fighting for the fate of the earth, transforming into awesome vehicles, as well as whatever Megatron was, and then dishing out slapstick comedy?


They were trying to keep the flavour of the old shows... I think they succeded. I dunno, the movie wasn't perfect, and I did a lot of eye rolling at the stupid jokes, but it is by far the best value I had for my $10 ticket, ever.

As for Live Free or Die Hard, well, I LOVE a good action move with sh*t blowing up and bad guys getting their arse kicked... but when the movie constantly reminds me that I'm sitting in a theatre, and when I almost fall asleep at first and when it hurts my brain to figure out what's going on.. I say the movie failed... for me, anyhow!


----------



## Osiris

Zoe said:


> As for Live Free or Die Hard, well, I LOVE a good action move with sh*t blowing up and bad guys getting their arse kicked... but when the movie constantly reminds me that I'm sitting in a theatre, and when I almost fall asleep at first and when it hurts my brain to figure out what's going on.. I say the movie failed... for me, anyhow!


Sound like the perfect woman! 

The part with the parents in transformers where their looking for the glasses, i think that carried on a bit too much was just sitting there waiting for that to end.


----------



## Zoe

The guy who played the Silver Surfer also played Pan in Pan's Labyrinth... which WAS an excellent movie, much better than F4, so those who haven't should see it!


----------



## MaelStrom

Transformers rocked


Zoe said:


> She was hotter when she wasn't a blond  Now, swap her for Angelina, and I'll watch it!


 Or with Mikaela from transformers


----------



## Zoe

> The end was sort of weird with like he and the chick making out on the car, and they're like watching him...thats just so odd to me.


Lol ya I know... I mean I wouldn't want two robots making out on me... but hey, whatever works for em


----------



## Guest

I'm so behind! I haven't seen any of the newer movies out. I really really want to see Ratatouille though...it looks so cute! I'll pass on Transformers and Fantastic Four though.  

I still want to see Knocked Up (haven't seen it yet either)....and License to Wed. Its about time I get to the movie theater!


----------



## Zoe

Ohh no, see Transformers before you see Knocked Up. I haven't seen KU, but I'm sure it'll hurt your brain to sit through it. Transformers is SO worth it, even if you're not into action movies.


----------



## Guest

Psht, can't make a real judgement on a movie until you've seen it :razz:

I for one really want to see Knocked Up as well.


----------



## Guest

yeah...i still want to see KU, lisnce to wed, i now pronounce you chuck and larry, etc. there's atill alot of them


----------



## MaelStrom

My brother saw Knocked up and said it was one of the funniest movies hes ever seen... (Borats one of his favorite movies) and he said ti was just as funny as Borat


----------



## Guest

I thought Borat was hilarious, so maybe I'll like Knocked Up.


----------



## Cefari

Simpsons movie ^.^

Evan almighty wasnt near as good as bruce almighty IMO, I thought this one was kinda preachy, in BA, god was just a character and wasnt really pushing a religion, in EA steve carell keeps talking about god and the like and it seems more laden with ethics/morals then the previous one

Just wondering, has anyone seen V for Vendetta?


----------



## Zoe

I foresee "Extended Episode" when it comes to the Simpsons movie... but as an avid watcher since childhood, I'll have to see it! Can't wait though, that spider pig scene cracks me up.

V for Vendetta was terrific! I was not expecting a great movie, but it really was great. It's entertaining, and there's lots of drama, it's not boring at all.

I'm really bad with judging movies before I see them. Wedding Crashers and F4 just ruined my appreciation for "fun" movies.

Borat was ok... not as funny as I was expecting. Frankly after I said it I was thinking "God, there's a couple hours of my life I'll never get back again"... but there were some good laughs, and I love Pam Anderson, I don't care what anyone says!


----------



## Guest

Ohh...forgot about Evan Almighty....I have to see that one too! I love Steve Carell and Wanda Sykes....so I'm really excited to see that one. I just have to find the time and money to go to the movies now!


----------



## Guest

JustOneMore20 said:


> Ohh...forgot about Evan Almighty....I have to see that one too! I love Steve Carell and Wanda Sykes....so I'm really excited to see that one. I just have to find the time and money to go to the movies now!


I hear ya....prices on tickets are crazy these days! $10 for a movie? Jeez! Not to mention the price on a simple bag of popcorn and a soda....ugh.


----------



## Dr_House

I hear what you're saying, Zoe, and there definitely was a high cheese factor in the Transformer cartoons, it just wasn't what I was hoping for. I expected cheese like from the old cartoons (like most cartoons in that era) where the good guy beats down the bad guy, gives him a moral lecture and then drinks a glass of milk that reads "Don't Do Drugs", but I don't remember a lot of ridiculous comedy. But Michael Bay doesn't need my approval...he's got that from millions of other people. 

I just saw Knocked Up last night. Both my wife and I laughed so hard our stomachs nearly burst. People shouldn't see it without being warned it's VERY adult. There is more than just a bit of nudity, and one scene in particular that's actually hard to watch, but if you can handle "adult" humor without being offended, you'll definitely love this movie. It's the funniest movie I've seen in quite some time.

I missed the random nudity in F4. I guess those occured during the numerous times I fell asleep.


----------



## Guest

epic movie was one of THE WORST movies ever. period. end of story.


----------



## Dr_House

I was guessing Epic Movie was pretty bad by the way it flew to video faster than Calista Flockhart to Ipecac. I imagine there would be some funny parts, so I'd rent it out of desperation, but that would be about it.


----------



## Guest

yup...some funny parts. i watched the un-rated version so...yeah. it still a good rent out of desperation movie


----------



## Fishboy93

Only funny part of epic movie was the Pirates of the Carribean part. and only if you had seen the SNL skit it was making fun of....


----------



## Reefneck

I'm looking forward to "Underdog"!

I grew up watching Underdog cartoons and still remember them well. 

I can't wait to see how they pull this off on the big screen in Live action. Should be great.


----------



## Guest

i saw a preview for underdog when i saw even almighty. my sister is also obsessed with dogs like i am obsessed with fish and birds so i am obviously going to see that one. it looks good anyway.


----------



## Guest

Just like the others.....It looks as though the movie is going to totally ruin the old shows. Garfield did the same thing for me.


----------



## Reefneck

Garfield's Movies completely ruined Garfield for me! What a crying shame!! Underdog should be great IMO, At least I hope so. And God forbid they do a "Jetson's" Movie and try to bring Astro & Rosie to live action! :-(  :withstup:


----------



## Osiris

OMG LOL be interesting to see how if they did do a jetson's movie


----------



## Reefneck

Osiris said:


> OMG LOL be interesting to see how if they did do a jetson's movie


It could be done easily. Would be hard to do without the cheese factor though. Most things would be computer generated. I issue a challenge to the Producers of the world.....Pull off the "Jetson's" movie and you'll get my vote for top production!


----------



## Guest

Ahem, should I even mention the Flintstones Movie and the Scooby Doo Movie?

*barf*


----------



## Reefneck

I was trying to eat my lunch and you just HAD to bring up Scoopy Poop & that ridiculas excuse for the stone age!


----------



## Osiris

I saw Harry potter last nite, IMO it coulda been done way better, and it could and should have been a 3hr movie, just seemed to be rushed quite quickly.


----------



## Guest

Eh, I like the first one. The second one was kind of okay....the third one, not so much, the fourth one got a bit better. I dunno, I'm hoping this one will be good but I'm not rushing out to see it.


----------



## Dr_House

I just gave up on the Harry Potter movies. After falling asleep during the second installment, I couldn't bring myself to another. In all honesty, it wasn't even the movie's fault that I fell asleep...it was the fact that it was somewhere around midnight, but for some reason, that just killed it.

As far as The Hulk, from what I hear, they're making another one...basically a do-over. I don't know if making another one is a good idea, but not trying to continue the lame excuse for the first movie was definitely a good plan.

I was hoping for a sequel to The Punisher, but apparently it got too lame and Tom Jane walked.

If anyone hears of the movie "Pathfinder" coming out, please let me know. I saw a preview for that movie well over a year ago and have been looking forward to its release ever since...I'm scared I may have missed it.


----------



## Osiris

The Hulk that movie seemed really rushed, they coulda extended out the plot more and made it deeper, the game even just is really short too, like hardly a story to it. 

But in all seriousness, Mr. Wood**************** looks like a just hilarous movie!
http://www.apple.com/trailers/newline/mrwood****************/trailer1/medium.html


----------



## Guest

Aw, I forgot about Mr. Woodc*ck! That movie looks hysterical. That's a must see.


----------



## CVV1

Baby_Baby said:


> Fantastic Four SHOULD NOT be rated PG. No flippin way. Too many insinuations and that random nudity junk. The best actor was the silver surfer, which says a lot because he's like...computer animated in almost all of the movie.
> Pretty sad and pathetic.
> 
> Spiderman 3. WOW As most of you know I'm a huge comic nerd, and that movie like the action sequences were incredible, but the storyline was like...uh...no.
> I hated how he had the whole "scene" style hair thing going on after the symbiote like attatched itself to him.
> It was sort of like....dumb.
> And he wasnt even hot...like at all.
> 
> Ratatouille was ADORABLE! Awesome movie, totally loved it.
> 
> Live free or die hard was not as good as I thought it would be, but not a total waste.
> 
> Transformers= MONKEYS IN PANAMA THAT MOVIE ROCKED MY SOCKS OFF! The glasses thing was really, as marty said, kinda luduh and didnt fit right with me, but it was good overall. The end was sort of weird with like he and the chick making out on the car, and they're like watching him...thats just so odd to me.


HAHA!!! I thought the hair part was hilarious...cause...well....I have tha hairstyle


----------



## Vinny

meh, HP was okay.... although, the REAL blockbuster hit this summer had to be

Pirates Of The Carribean:3.... lol, you can't go wrong about a Movie with Pirates, AND Kieth Richards. 

Heh, I went opening night and dressed up as pirates with some friends.:mrgreen:


----------



## Osiris

We're heading to see rush hour 3 this weekend, dont expect it to be off the wall great, but i like jackie chan


----------



## Osiris

Rush hour 3 was good and funny, not best but good and funny for us


----------



## Mongoose

omg i wanna see that so badly lucky lucky lucky


----------



## Pac-Man

HP was amazing! Best one so far. The duel between DD and Voldy was sweet. And I saw the Bourne Supremacy. It was ok. The camera was too shakey.


----------



## Guest

harry potter was okay. the books are just too big to make a good movie. i agree, the duel was the best part. 

the bourne ultimatium, not supremacy pac-man..lol, was okay. the camera was waaay to shaky during the fighting so you couldn't see what was going on. i would wait for it to come out on video.

the simpsons movie. oh my god. biggest waste of my life. sure it was funny, but it was so stupid. deff. wait for it to come out on dvd or whatever. or better yet, get a friend to lend it to you. DON"T WASTE YOUR MONEY.


----------



## Pac-Man

Well clearly the books are better than the movies. But I think they did the best job so far with the 5th one.

Just wondering. Anyone see "Whos your Caddy?" LOL


----------



## k-dawg-

OK last week of summer tops all---SUPERBAD!!!!-- better than knocked up and borat, my new favorite movie ever, I had to change my boxers i was laughing so hard...too bad most lines are too dirty too post


----------

